# Affection by Pokemon



## SapphSabre777 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have been dreaming about various Pokemon hugging, sleeping, nuzzling, and other ways of affection.

What is the most pleasant thought in your mind that involves a Pokemon showing affection towards you? Oh, and legendaries can be used...


----------



## ArtemisX (Jan 24, 2012)

I'd probably have to say cuddling from a humanoid/bipedal Pokemon, and a face-nuzzle plus lick from a quadrupedal Pokemon. One of my more recent daydreams have been about a trainer and his Lucario cuddling (beware the spikes >.~ ).


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jan 24, 2012)

That'd probably be snuggling up next to a Togetic, Mew or an Ampharos ^_^


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 24, 2012)

Well, I imagine the displays of affection from an Espeon to be like a normal cat plus some telepathic signals... I was thinking of Glameow and Gardevoir, but Espeon has aspects of both.


----------



## Superbird (Jan 24, 2012)

Any bird pokemon that allows me to stroke their crest. And ride them, I guess, if they're big enough.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 25, 2012)

I sometimes picture a furret curled up next to my laptop. It turns into a quilava when I'm cold.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jan 25, 2012)

A brofist with a Feraligatr.


----------



## Monoking (Jan 25, 2012)

When I was young and training my cute little Pikachu (My first ever Pokemon, mind you), I used to imagine him curling up next to me in my bed when I slept, and watching TV with me when I stayed up late.
:)

Well, this thread brings back pleasing memories.


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 25, 2012)

Not exactly a sign of affection, but I sometimes imagined going to sleep with some of my Pokémon from Diamond. It mostly involves me curling up  next to Floatzel on Torterra's back and Crobat sleeping on the tree. (Another Pokémon that I always have with me in Diamond is Graveler, but such obvious Rock-types surely have different ideas of comfort.)


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 25, 2012)

Sloppy makeouts are the only way to show affection.
No exceptions.


----------



## SapphSabre777 (Jan 25, 2012)

(sigh) Nothing beats love like a huge Lugia nuzzling, hugging, and/or licking you. :3


----------



## ArtemisX (Jan 26, 2012)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Sloppy makeouts are the only way to show affection.
> No exceptions.


Yeah, when I first read the thread title, my perverted mind came up with a lot more than cuddling. >_>

I also sometimes imagine a small Pokemon, usually Vulpix, running around outside with me. When I was younger, I would actually interact with those little creatures, but now not so much. X3

I miss the days where my brain wasn't more mature than my mind was. .-.


----------



## SapphSabre777 (Jan 26, 2012)

A thought raised into my head the other day: a Typhlosion laying on my lap napping. Dawww...

On a related note, would you say that a Pokemon's relative power is related to the power of the bond between it and the trainer?


----------



## ArtemisX (Jan 26, 2012)

Hm.. Relative power, maybe not. But potential, certainly. The more the trainer and eir Pokemon understand each other, the more efficient they can be in battle.

Unless you think about say, Lucario, with the whole Aura-thing. Then maybe his power might increase the more ey bonds with eir trainer, as their auras become more and more intermingled. Or something like that, I don't really know.


----------



## Superbird (Jan 26, 2012)

With the move Return, sure.


----------



## Karousever (Feb 4, 2012)

I would LOVE to curl up and sleep with a Cyndaquil (long as he/she keeps their flames doused!)!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Oct 5, 2018)

...I just wanna cuddle with a pokemon plushie (i plan on getting a new one this christmas since i no longer have access to my old pikachu one!), for now xD; Thinking about actual pokemon cuddling me might be too much work for me at the moment....O_o;;; I ALREADY want to be cuddled PLENTY by my favorite gym leader in the series, rofl. xD;


----------

